# Student pass



## blacklover (Nov 6, 2015)

So this is an embarrassing question to ask. 
I know I will have to under an in country medical health check when I arrive Malaysia. I googled the forms for the checkup and I saw that I will have to undergo a systemic examination for the genitourinary system. I am a 20 years old girl and I am wonder what the doctor will do. Will the doctor check my internal organs using a speculum, or will the doctor only look at the external organs or only asking me questions(history and symptoms) to make sure everything is fine? 
Can someone who has done a medical checkup for visa purpose help me please. I am really worried about this now. If you don't want to reply here, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Good post Black Lover, You will be able to use the private messaging system on the site once you have made five (5) posts.

For now, I am making your thread a sticky post to stay at the page to hopefully get more views and replies. Note, that the Malaysia page is a bit quite at the moment.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## blacklover (Nov 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Good post Black Lover, You will be able to use the private messaging system on the site once you have made five (5) posts.
> 
> For now, I am making your thread a sticky post to stay at the page to hopefully get more views and replies. Note, that the Malaysia page is a bit quite at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much  I really hope someone can answer this as I could not find anything online


----------



## tamimi (Jul 13, 2015)

the medical checkup will be done for applicant history only, where the physician will only ask you..by the way; check up will include other examination like: ear\eyes\oral cavity and test for hearing and vision as well as blood pressure...

I did this test twice before and nothing there to worry about 

feel free to ask again if u still have any inquiry


----------

